# 吉羊如意



## babaz

Hello,

Could you please help me translate what is on these two images ?

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7239/photo0027j.jpg

Thank you


----------



## FRee^ARouND

babaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me translate what is on these two images ?
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/7239/photo0027j.jpg
> 
> Thank you



Hey guys,  I found one is 
孙 益
万 作
年 （）
永 （）
用 子
The red characters are 小篆 
The black is common characters

Does anyone have a calligraphy dictionary? It will be solved in several minute..


----------



## SuperXW

Strange. I can't view the pictures...It says "Domain Unregistered"


----------



## babaz

Could you please help me translate them ?

Here, new (efficient!) link :

http://bit.ly/k29Lmv

Many thanks

(Please see also : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10950452#post10950452)


----------



## SuperXW

On picture 1:
？？如意？ (...lucky...)
乙卯年秋 (1915 Autumn)
？於？江？ (...at...river...)
恒炳順作 (made by 恒炳順/signature)
I can't decipher all but I'm pretty sure it's the name, time, place of production and producer of the vase. I did a search, turned out in 恒炳順 was a popular producer (or brand) around the year 乙卯年 1915. Here's a website for Chinese collectors. They are showing a similar vase.
http://www.mycollect.net/antiqueEstimation/show-390660-1.html 
If you can manage to get your picture on that site, I'm sure people can read all the words because they are the real fans.


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> ？？如意？ (...lucky...)


Hi. The first four characters are 吉羊(=祥)如意. The character below them seems to be 缶.


----------



## xiaolijie

Ghabi said:


> The first four characters are 吉羊(=祥)如意.


Is 羊 generally used as a shorthand for 祥? Or is it a "typo" by the artist?

Cheers,


----------



## blancey

xiaolijie said:


> Is 羊 generally used as a shorthand for 祥? Or is it a "typo" by the artist?
> 
> Cheers,



no, 羊 is not always a shorthand for 祥. it's a creation by this artist.


----------



## Ghabi

Oh no, not "by this artist"! You see 吉羊 all the time in decorative stuff, just a remnant of the 金文 "bronze inscriptions" way.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you, blancey Ghabi!
Good info to know.


----------



## FRee^ARouND

superxw said:


> on picture 1:
> ？？如意？ (...lucky...)
> 乙卯年秋 (1915 autumn)
> ？於？江？ (...at...river...)
> 恒炳順作 (made by 恒炳順/signature)
> i can't decipher all but i'm pretty sure it's the name, time, place of production and producer of the vase. I did a search, turned out in 恒炳順 was a popular producer (or brand) around the year 乙卯年 1915. Here's a website for chinese collectors. They are showing a similar vase.
> http://www.mycollect.net/antiqueestimation/show-390660-1.html
> if you can manage to get your picture on that site, i'm sure people can read all the words because they are the real fans.


 （）       吉
 恒 于 乙 祥
 炳（）卯 如
（）汪 丁 意
 作 轩 秋（）


----------



## babaz

Could you please translate these characters ?


----------



## blancey

Ghabi said:


> Oh no, not "by this artist"! You see 吉羊 all the time in decorative stuff, just a remnant of the 金文 "bronze inscriptions" way.



right, you recall my memory!


----------

